# is it a red or apricot?



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.redpoodlepups.com/pictures/Higgins & Bijou.jpg

I love this color, is it a faded red, or an apricot? I love the darker looking apricots... could I go with a lighter red and expect it to fade? Though when it comes down to it I really just want a good puppy that fits in our family, but I am getting interested in learning about the different colors.

ALso- Is it true color affects temperament??? My fav colors are Brown red and apricot....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are apricots. I LOVE how the one is sitting looking out the window! lol.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have had all the colors and have not found that color affects temperment. Breeding for a calm temperment is key.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I love that picture...and how shiny their coats are!!


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

great picture, defo apricots.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

akbirdy said:


> http://www.redpoodlepups.com/pictures/Higgins & Bijou.jpg
> 
> ALso- Is it true color affects temperament??? My fav colors are Brown red and apricot....


Absolutely not! However, the problem comes when a breeder lets color be the single greatest deciding factor in whether or not a Poodle is a breeding quality dog.


----------



## PoodlePassion (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a picture I found that is a good example of the difference in color between red, apricot, and cream.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcovert/


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Absolutely not! However, the problem comes when a breeder lets color be the single greatest deciding factor in whether or not a Poodle is a breeding quality dog.


IA if you see a breeder that is more concern with color I would never buy from them.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

akbirdy said:


> http://www.redpoodlepups.com/pictures/Higgins & Bijou.jpg
> 
> I love this color, is it a faded red, or an apricot? I love the darker looking apricots... could I go with a lighter red and expect it to fade? Though when it comes down to it I really just want a good puppy that fits in our family, but I am getting interested in learning about the different colors.
> 
> ALso- Is it true color affects temperament??? My fav colors are Brown red and apricot....


These are definately apricots. For what it is worth , They very well may have started out being a Red/Apricot. Which is the term that was used before AKC recognized the color. My apricot is more even in color than this . I do think that this dog started out being a red. 
Look at the pedigree and see what is behind the red apricot or brown that you are interested in. Pedigree will tell . If there are alot of whites silvers and or creams behind your colored poodles the chances are better that you will get some fading. As the reds and the browns are both fading colors , it is difficult to find reds and browns that hold and do not fade. There is the challenge  There are lines out there...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Red or apricot ?*


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Gotcha. That makes sense, about the breeders that are more concerned with breeding for color. Sorry I haven't figured out how to do the quote thingy yet.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

When they are right next to eachother I can tell the apricot from the red... I just wasn't sure about the FADING factor. If it was possible a faded red, or an apricot. But now I see, even if it is a faded red, then it would be called an apricot? Once it has faded that far? I love the apricots when there ears are slightly darker!! So sweet. Then again, I'm begining to like ALL the colors. So many choices with Standard poodles!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks apricot to me.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_apricots. They are lovely.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


>


_Bigredpoodle who is the lovely poodle in the background. I love it!_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That is my Sadie !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ohhhhh! I think I am in love! LOL
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

me too! She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment She is an athlete. She is the one in my album that is leaping the fence. We call her BUG ...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:lol: too funny! I was just looking at your album and commented on that JUMP!! :bounce: WOW! She is an athlete you're right!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is the mom to my little red katie too


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.parispoodles.com/sitebuilder/images/Paris_Poodles_Madeline_sit-335x347.jpg

another one... red or apricot???


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

akbirdy said:


> http://www.parispoodles.com/sitebuilder/images/Paris_Poodles_Madeline_sit-335x347.jpg
> 
> another one... red or apricot???


If the color is true to life color, I would say Red.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmm... Maybe apricot with red highlights ; ) Hope the poor guy will get groomed soon : (


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

I know he's looking pretty hot under all that hair!!!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunarfruity/3064229401/

Wow, look at those ears!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, they almost look dyed!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Talking about "highlights "  LOL


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> LOL, they almost look dyed!


Probably are, I've seen people dye the poms pink or blue or purple. I'm sure you can use red dye for ears.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Hmmmm... Maybe apricot with red highlights ; ) Hope the poor guy will get groomed soon : (


I was thinking the same thing! Also, it would be easier to tell his color if his face was shaved!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Haha, I have black and blood red hair, sometimes I go black and purple. My stylist is a good friend of mine, she was teasing me that we should dye Flip's ears next time we do mine. (I use non toxic semi-perm colors).

Anyway, these are some fun photos to look at!


----------

